# FORTH DRUMMER pictures needed please



## 97403ixion (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello,

For a modelling project I am looking for pictures of the Briggs tug FORTH DRUMMER. Especially pictures of her in dry dock or pictures of the deck but any pictures greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Quite a few photographs in our SN Gallery *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## 97403ixion (Feb 8, 2012)

Gulpers said:


> Quite a few photographs in our SN Gallery )


Thank you for the link. I have seen those, I was hoping maybe someone has some pictures tucked way somewhere.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

No problem, it was worth pointing them out in case they were of any use to you. (Thumb)


----------



## 97403ixion (Feb 8, 2012)

Gulpers said:


> No problem, it was worth pointing them out in case they were of any use to you. (Thumb)



Yes thanks, I have scoured the web and seen probably 30 pictures but there are certain views I haven't found like the front deck forward of the superstructure. I need to know if the anchor winch is fitted centrally or to the side as she only has a anchor on the starboard side!


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

I've just posted a photo of Lady Laura in the Gallery which may be of help.
Pete.


----------



## 97403ixion (Feb 8, 2012)

peteb said:


> I've just posted a photo of Lady Laura in the Gallery which may be of help.
> Pete.


Thanks for that, a useful view.


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

Did he come before the fifth Beatle?


----------



## g4ivn (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
Have 2 pics on mysite...www.g4ivn.co.uk
Shown on the Yarmouth Page.

Cheers.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *G4IVN* and welcome to this great site. Bon voyage.


----------

